# Second cpu core not activating.



## tim-m89 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi I have freebsd 7.1 amd64 on a core 2 duo laptop. There is nothing about SMP in dmesg but near the begining it says Cores per package: 2, sysctl kern.smp.cpus is 1 and top doesnt have the C column. I have tried building the kernel several times and it still has the default GENERIC which has smp enabled by default.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 2, 2009)

Odd, on my Turion x2, 7.1 GENERIC saw two cores just fine.  Assuming you haven't disable acpi, are any of your bios settings funny?


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't "disabled acpi" but I do find the acpi a bit suspicious as shutdown -p now doesn't actually power off but leaves my laptop in a unusable state where ctrl-alt-del does noting and so does holding the power off button for a long time so I have to unplug the power cord and remove the battery. Rebooting works fine.

Also if it helps you help me: when I was installing freebsd I was trying to decide i386 or amd64 install and re installed a few times. I once noticed both cores were working fine and I'm 90% sure I was running i386 that time.


----------



## mousaka (Apr 2, 2009)

It shouldn't matter which version (i386 or amd64) your're running.

My Intel E2180 works fine with both, as SMP is enabled in the GENERIC kernel already:

```
# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
device		apic			# I/O APIC
```

Your dmesg should contain some like that (here right after partition list):

```
...
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
...
```

Look for this line or post your dmesg.

mousaka


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've already said there is not smp in dmesg. "dmesg | grep -i smp" produces no output but here is the whole dmesg anyway:


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 2, 2009)

%sysctl -a | grep smp

kern.timecounter.smp_tsc: 0
kern.smp.forward_roundrobin_enabled: 1
kern.smp.forward_signal_enabled: 1
kern.smp.cpus: 1
kern.smp.disabled: 0
kern.smp.active: 0
kern.smp.maxcpus: 16
kern.smp.maxid: 0


----------



## mousaka (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you load sony_acpi.ko in /boot/loader.conf?

mousaka


----------



## Christopher (Apr 3, 2009)

Can you post the output of the mptable command from this system?  Be sure to put CODE tags around it so the forum will format it correctly.  Thanks!


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 3, 2009)

mptable -verbose


```
===============================================================================

MPTable

 looking for EBDA pointer @ 0x040e, found, searching EBDA @ 0x0009f800
 searching CMOS 'top of mem' @ 0x0009f400 (637K)
 searching default 'top of mem' @ 0x0009fc00 (639K)
 searching BIOS @ 0x000f0000

 MP FPS found in BIOS @ physical addr: 0x000f6bc0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MP Floating Pointer Structure:

  location:			BIOS
  physical address:		0x000f6bc0
  signature:			'_MP_'
  length:			16 bytes
  version:			1.4
  checksum:			0x29
  mode:				Virtual Wire

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MP Config Table Header:

  physical address:		0x0009fd71
  signature:			'PCMP'
  base table length:		396
  version:			1.4
  checksum:			0x28
  OEM ID:			'INTEL   '
  Product ID:			'Napa ERB    '
  OEM table pointer:		0x00000000
  OEM table size:		0
  entry count:			41
  local APIC address:		0xfee00000
  extended table length:	164
  extended table checksum:	133

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MP Config Base Table Entries:

--
Processors:	APIC ID	Version	State		Family	Model	Step	Flags
		 0	 0x14	 BSP, usable	 6	 15	 6	 0xbfebfbff
		 1	 0x14	 AP, usable	 6	 15	 6	 0xbfebfbff
--
Bus:		Bus ID	Type
		 0	 PCI   
		 6	 PCI   
		 7	 PCI   
		 9	 PCI   
		10	 ISA   
--
I/O APICs:	APIC ID	Version	State		Address
		 2	 0x20	 usable		 0xfec00000
--
I/O Ints:	Type	Polarity    Trigger	Bus ID	 IRQ	APIC ID	PIN#
		ExtINT	active-hi        edge	    10	   0	      2	   0
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   1	      2	   1
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   0	      2	   2
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   3	      2	   3
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   4	      2	   4
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	 2:A	      2	  16
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   6	      2	   6
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   7	      2	   7
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   8	      2	   8
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	   9	      2	   9
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	27:A	      2	  21
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	  11	      2	  11
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	  12	      2	  12
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	  13	      2	  13
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	  14	      2	  14
		INT	active-hi        edge	    10	  15	      2	  15
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	28:A	      2	  16
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	28:B	      2	  17
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	28:C	      2	  18
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	28:D	      2	  19
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	29:A	      2	  19
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	29:B	      2	  19
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	29:C	      2	  19
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	29:A	      2	  19
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	29:D	      2	  23
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	31:B	      2	  22
		INT	active-lo       level	     0	31:B	      2	  22
		INT	active-lo       level	     6	 0:A	      2	  17
		INT	active-lo       level	     7	 0:A	      2	  18
		INT	active-lo       level	     9	 4:B	      2	  21
		INT	active-lo       level	     9	 4:C	      2	  22
--
Local Ints:	Type	Polarity    Trigger	Bus ID	 IRQ	APIC ID	PIN#
		ExtINT	active-hi        edge	    10	   0	    255	   0
		NMI	active-hi        edge	    10	   0	    255	   1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MP Config Extended Table Entries:

--
System Address Space
 bus ID: 0 address type: I/O address
 address base: 0x0
 address range: 0x10000
--
System Address Space
 bus ID: 0 address type: memory address
 address base: 0x80000000
 address range: 0x50000000
--
System Address Space
 bus ID: 0 address type: prefetch address
 address base: 0xd0000000
 address range: 0x24000000
--
System Address Space
 bus ID: 0 address type: memory address
 address base: 0xf4000000
 address range: 0xae00000
--
System Address Space
 bus ID: 0 address type: memory address
 address base: 0xfee01000
 address range: 0x11ff000
--
System Address Space
 bus ID: 0 address type: memory address
 address base: 0xa0000
 address range: 0x20000
--
System Address Space
 bus ID: 4 address type: memory address
 address base: 0xd0000
 address range: 0x10000
--
Bus Heirarchy
 bus ID: 10 bus info: 0x01 parent bus ID: 0
--
Compatibility Bus Address
 bus ID: 0 address modifier: add
 predefined range: 0x00000000
--
Compatibility Bus Address
 bus ID: 0 address modifier: add
 predefined range: 0x00000001

===============================================================================
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 3, 2009)

Which brand/model mainboard do you have?
Which BIOS version do you have?


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 3, 2009)

http://vaio-online.sony.com/prod_info/vgn-sz483n_c/specifications.html


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 4, 2009)

There isn't any settings for cpu in bios but I tried the 'reload defaults' and now the other core is working again. Strange but solved.


----------

